# New assignment in Americus Georgia



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 7, 2020)

First morning here and I totally love it already.  A historic downtown with beautiful architecture, a good coffee shop, interesting looking restaurants...


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 8, 2020)

It looks like a nice place!


----------

